# Chances of Hydrocephalus??



## mommy2lexi

Ok, not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask this, but I didn't get any responses in baby club, so hopefully someone here can help!

Hoping to get some feedback...not sure if I am posting this in the wrong place. 

Basically, my son is 4 months old and we just had his 4 month check up. The checkup showed his head circum. went from the 50th percentile (at birth and 2 month checkup) to the 90th percentile. In addition our pediatrician noted that his frontal soft spot was larger than it should be.

We are getting an MRI to check for hydrocephalus. I should add that his height and weight have stayed in teh 50th percentile, so only his head circ. has changed.

Has anyone been through this or known someone who has? Is there something else it could be? Or are the chances good that my lil guy has this condition?


----------



## fairywings

My son most likely had microcephaly, the opposite to hydrocephaly, it was never confirmed though most likely. 

While I was in hospital with my son I met a now friend there and her son had hydrocephaly and needed shunts for drainage which he still has. I am really not sure of the odds, but the MRI will answer any questions. Xxxx


----------



## sun

My good friends son has hydrocephalus, but it was diagnosed shortly after birth. He had a shunt put in and is a happy and healthy 3 year old.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As others have said, hydrocephalus is water on the brain and a shunt is (usually) needed to help drain the fluid properly. I don't know too much about hydro, but my daughter has microcephaly. We have a cephaly group on Facebook if you'd like to ask more questions. There are a few families in there with hydro. You can look me up on FB, as it is a closed group and you need an invite. Brandi Meszaros...I'm the only one.


----------



## Emmylou27

It may be hydrocephalus, it may not be but the MRI will confirm it. Hydro is, as others have said where the spinal fluid doesn't drain properly from around the brain. The drainage site is usually blocked which is why shunts are put in to drain the fluid from the head into a stomach cavity. 

My daughter has Hydro which was diagnosed at birth along with Spina Bifida. It usually but doesn't always require shunting. Daisy hasn't been shunted and, although her ventricles are enlarged no treatment has been needed. She started on the 75th for head which then jumped to the 90th then went just above the 98th. It's settled and although her head is slightly longer than other peoples, the size has about levelled out with other kids her age.

On the other side, my brother-in-laws little boy had suspected Hydro for the same reasons you describe but everything was completely clear and they just put it down to him having a larger head. Again, now he's two everything is completely in proportion.

Hope this helps hon, if you look back through some of my earlier posts I did post some pictures of Daisy when she was younger to show how her head looked then. x


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks so much for the feedback ladies!! That is what kinda makes me think he doesn't have it...that he doesn't have spina bifida or anoher condition (that we know of) and a lot of what i read states they go together. BUT...it is scary that his head went from the 50th percentile at birth and 2 months to the 90th this mnth! 

Guess we will just have to wait for the MRI...it's sheduled for the 15th...seems like forever away :(


----------



## fairywings

Good luck for the MRI hun. :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck with the MRI!

My little woman has hydrocephalus too (along with spina bifida). If your son hasn't shown any signs of being unwell, chances are he does just have a larger than average head. Hydrocephalus makes children quite ill when not treated and there's no mistaking it to be honest. :hugs:


----------



## LoveleeB

My son's head circumference jumped from quite small to above the 90th percentile. The doctors did an ultrasound followed by an MRI. Nothing was found (although I believe the ultrasound showed enlarged ventricles as a PP said). The pediatrican had told us to watch and make sure our son could look up, as if it was hydrocephalus, the eye nerve would be the first to be affected.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks for all the feedback ladies!! It's definitely reassuring that my little guy hasn't shown any symptoms of hydro. That makes me think it's nothing. The only thing he did have was his eyes looked downwards (don't remember what it's called)...but that was when he was born and it went away in a week or so. It was really weird...no one thought anything of it though. So I'd imagine that doesn't mean anything since it went away. Our pediatician is ONLY concerned b/c along with the sudden growth his soft spot is large and sometimes it bulges and gets kinda hard at times (instead of the normal squishy feeling) and you can feel the separations of his skull bones around his soft spot. Do you all think that means anything? I mean typically if he had hydro the major symptoms would show already, right?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My friend's son has lissencephaly and after a recent visit was shown to have developed hydrocephalus as well. As I mentioned before, there is a group of "Cephalites" that could better answer your questions. I will PM you the link and if you would like, you can request access.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thx Brandi!!


----------



## summer rain

Any updates?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Actually just got a call from our pediatrcian last night. MRI came back normal (YAY!!!!)...he's getting referred to a ortho doc and neurologist anyways due to some 'milestone' concerns....so I guess the dr. visits continue, but at least there is no hydro :)


----------



## JASMAK

:D


----------



## Emmea12uk

That is great news! I only just found this - my son has hydro with spina bifida. I was going to say that the eyes looking down (sunsetting), separated sutures of the skull and enlarged bulging fontenelle are all traits if hydro. But I guess it is something else!! 

Glad he is ok!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, we were pretty surprised he doesn't have it. He only had sunsetting as a newborn, but does have the (slightly) bulging very large fontenelle and you can feel the separations of his skull bones. I'm not sure what is going on now! Def a relief though...one worry down :)


----------



## summer rain

I hope its nothing serious and your LO catches up with his milestones soon :D


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks!!


----------

